# Colorado Lookup



## cement (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is the website to lookup results:

https://www.doradls.state.co.us/alison.php

They will be posted there a few days before the mail arrives. A 9" x 12" envelope has a certificate suitable for framing, a regular letter has why not. Think Big! :mail:


----------



## rckymtndg (Dec 27, 2006)

Any word on when Colorado results will be out and if all the snow will further delay them?


----------



## RockyMtn (Dec 27, 2006)

I was told that the results for Colorado will be mailed out by the second week in January.


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2006)

they were saying the end of July for the April results and I found them on the lookup on July 3rd.


----------



## rckymtndg (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried to call the board to find out when they will be posting them but couldn't get through to a human. Has anybody else tried getting through? Evidently other states will let you know when they think their scores will be available online.


----------



## RockyMtn (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe it is a good sign that no one is answering their phone at the Colorado State Board, because it may mean that they have received and are processing the results from NCEES.

I talked with them a few weeks ago to ask them if I need to reapply if I failed the exam (apparently I/we do not have to reapply to them; I/we just sign up with ELSES to take the test again). They said they usually receive the results from NCEES during the last week of December. They process the results and send them out by the second week of January (snowstorms aside). I'll start checking their web site the beginning of next year under the assumption that the web site will be updated before the notices go out in the mail.


----------



## rckymtndg (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully that is a good sign and that they are working diligently to upload the scores. With the results of last October's exam being available on Jan. 2 and Cement posting that this past April's being available on July 3 then we should finally know this Monday. Of course all this snow will probably cause delays. The Colorado office doesn't seem the most organized. They lost my application and couldn't find it for 3 months.

I just wish I could know before New Years Eve so I could either have a few beers in celebration or to drown my sorrows.


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 2, 2007)

RckyMtn, have you been checking the website? I read that Cement saw that there was a change from scheduling to being assigned a number in his online registration. There hasn't been a change in mine.


----------



## RockyMtn (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been checking the website and haven't seen anything yet.

Here is a posting from someone at "the other board":

"Earlier this afternoon (January 2, 2007) I called our Licensing Specialist at the State of Colorado, Department of Regulatory Agencies, Division of Registrations, Office of Licensing at 303-894-7791. The voicemail answering message (since you cannot talk to real people) indicated that they do have the results and they are in the IT department for processing. They are expected to be issued next week or the week after. I think they update the website first, but I could easily walk down there and get the results. Will keep posting..."

Let's keep in touch!


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 3, 2007)

There is a new link on the Colorado Site:

Examination Results for October 2006

The results for those that took the Principles and Practice of Surveying, the Colorado State Specific Surveying, and the Fundamentals of Land Surveying exams, as well as the Principles and Practice of Engineering and Fundamentals of Engineering will be sent out on or around January 19, 2007.

Exam result information is only provided in writing by letter, not over the telephone, by e-mail or via the Internet. If your address has changed, please update it by using Registrations Online Services.

Exam results are only provided as "pass" or "fail." If an exam candidate failed an exam, a diagnostic report showing test specification areas and the candidate's performance in each area will be enclosed with the exam result information.

Those who pass the Fundamentals of Engineering and the Fundamentals of Land Surveying and become enrolled as Engineer-Interns or Land Surveyor-Interns will not have a certification or enrollment number issued. That was discontinued in 1994. In addition, interns are not included in the Division of Registrations' database and therefore do not show up when querying for licensee information.

If you should fail the exam, you will want to review Board Rule 4.3.2, which explains the application retention schedule.


----------



## RockyMtn (Jan 3, 2007)

Great information, Rckymtndg. Thanks for passing it along.

So, every time we open the mailbox after January 19th, we'll get sweaty palms. Nuts!


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 3, 2007)

My mail comes to the office so I will be watching what size envelope they bring. Of course I still have my fingers crossed that it will be online first.


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2007)

> I've been checking the website and haven't seen anything yet.
> Here is a posting from someone at "the other board":
> 
> "Earlier this afternoon (January 2, 2007) I called our Licensing Specialist at the State of Colorado, Department of Regulatory Agencies, Division of Registrations, Office of Licensing at 303-894-7791. The voicemail answering message (since you cannot talk to real people) indicated that they do have the results and they are in the IT department for processing. They are expected to be issued next week or the week after. I think they update the website first, but I could easily walk down there and get the results. Will keep posting..."
> ...


check the lookup site tommorow :read:


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 5, 2007)

Cement,

I was really hoping that your prognostication would be true but it seems there is still no update on the website. How long was the time between the web site being updated and you recieving your letter in the mail?


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2007)

sorry that the prediction didn't wok out.

I got my certificate suitable for framing on the 7th after seeing it posted on the 3rd. with a holiday in between, that is about how long mail takes around here.


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh well, a couple more weeks of torture. I still have my hopes up that they will be posted before they are sent out on the 19th. The message on the answering service has changed now saying that the results are still with IT and that she will send out the letters once she recieves something back from them.

Of course people in the office now are sick of hearing me talk about the exam results. Can you say obsessive compulsive?

:brick:


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 18, 2007)

My message has changed to from scheduling information to recieve license(s) within 10 days. Is this the message you had Cement when you passed? Had any other Colorado test taker's message changed?


----------



## RockyMtn (Jan 18, 2007)

When I log into the Colorado Board website, my message also changed to "Your application has been approved and you should receive your license(s) within 10 business days." The comment that my "application" has been approved is odd (maybe passing the exam is the final requirement to get the PE application approved) but the comment that I'll receive my license within 10 business days sounds like great news.

Is this the message that other previous Colorado examination takers received when they passed the test?


----------



## joe_denver (Jan 18, 2007)

I got the same message on mine. The people at 303-894-7800 said that the letters will go out tomorrow and Monday, forgot to ask about the online message in our Registration Online Services screen. Right now it's being hit hard so I can't login to see if anything else is going on...


----------



## cement (Jan 18, 2007)

i saw may name on the ALISON lookup when i passed. are you listed there?

https://www.doradls.state.co.us/alison.php


----------



## CO CE (Jan 19, 2007)

Some people are not gettign the application has been approved message according to "the other board"'s forum. I would take it that means that we passed. But I would still like to see a paper copy or ALSION confirmation.


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 19, 2007)

The database is updated and I passed. Anyone else?


----------



## RockyMtn (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats! Me too!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats RockyMtn, congrats rckymtndg!

:huh: :blink: :multiplespotting:


----------



## joe_denver (Jan 19, 2007)

I passed, got a license number today! Will wait for the hardcopy.


----------



## rckymtndg (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Cement.

Congratulations to all who passed. Does anyone know the rules for names so we can order stamps (i.e. do you have to have middle initial, Jr., etc.)? I can't find it in the rules.


----------



## CO CE (Jan 19, 2007)

I passed - Got my license number! Waiting for hard copy! Congrats to all who passed! To those that did not, hang in there. The next time will be the charm.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats joe_denver, congrats CO CE!

:BS: :th_rockon: :appl: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:

regarding the stamp, my admin asst went ahead and ordered mine using my middle initial since it "looked better" (I was not consulted)

but my license has my full middle name. I don't think it makes a difference either way.

search stamps on this board and there are lots of links to suppliers. mine's an ultimark self inking stamp. I'm in construction so I don't stamp much, but I just put it on my latest as-constructed for grins.


----------



## SFME (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats to all that passed! :BS:


----------

